# NW orchid society sale!!!!!!!



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Sat and Sun this week. Im stocking up!!!!!!! Makes the Seattle traffic bearable


----------



## christina hanson (Feb 16, 2004)

Todd and I are heading out in 5 minutes so we can get there when the doors open to the public, I can't wait!

Christina


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Sounds like a good time - everyone post pics of your goodies when you get home!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I got a Sedria japonica, Tolumina "Genting peach", Restrepia antennifera, Pleurothallis restrepioides "Dragonstone" and Psychopsis Mendenhall "Hildos" and my Pleurothallis megalops came in the mail today.
No open blooms yet, but I did get to meet another frogger (Mark)
I had a great time. And I was proud that I restrained myseelf as much as I did


----------



## christina hanson (Feb 16, 2004)

It was fun, we got a few really cool things. The highlight was these:

















_Disa uniflora_ normal coloration (salmon) and a color mutation of the same species. We picked a couple of other S. African terrestrials too that are still pretty small, a seedling of a ghost orchid, _Dendrophylax lindenii_, which we'll put in a terrarium for now, a _Trichoceros muralis_, A painting of _Lepanthes calodictyon_, a terrestrial orchid for the back yard and a couple of pleurothallids.

Oh, and I had the pleasure of smelling a _Bulbophyllum nymphopolitanum_ 'Doggie Doo'. Gross but I'm still going to get one.

Christina


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Ha! I smelled it too! Did you see the HUGE B.echinolabium in flower?


----------



## christina hanson (Feb 16, 2004)

> Ha! I smelled it too! Did you see the HUGE B.echinolabium in flower?


YES! That was a thrill to see, it really was over a foot long. We have one but our greenhouse may be cold, maybe this summer.

Christina


----------

